# Trich's vs Hair



## LowRider (Feb 29, 2008)

so which one do you go by?  or should they be about the same when they are ready.  i see post on both and basically its saying the same thing just that they are going by hairs or by the trichs, I'm confused


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2008)

tri's


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 29, 2008)

when trikes start to turn amber is when your getting ready to harvest. i judge by the amount of trikes being made compared to the ones dying. when 50% turn amber yer almost ready to chop......


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 29, 2008)

Depends on what type of high your looking for.

The more Amber,the more body.

The more cloudy the more heady.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 29, 2008)

Folks, we're all weed lovers.

If you loved cars, you wouldn't call the carburetor the round thingy do-hicky air su cking whatchamacallit.

You'd care enough to call it by it's proper name and be proud of it.

While you're learning, you'd try hard to learn the names of the things so that you sounded like you knew what you're talking about when you discuss it.

I think it should be the same for anyone trying to become a grower of marijuana.

It's easy.

The little hairs on the female flowers are called "Pistils". They're called the same thing on all flowers.

The resin carrying glands on a flower are called "Trichomes". They're one of the coolest parts of the marijuana plant. Basically, the entire reason to grow marijuana is to max out the trichomes.

To answer the original poster, the pistils mean nothing. Nothing what-so-ever. They can turn colors for about a dozen different reasons and none have a thing to do with the development of the thc on the plant or it's readiness for harvest.

The color of the trichomes is what you need to go by.

Half clear, half cloudy = Great for a moving, thinking high.

Half cloudy, half amber = Great for pain relief and a good couch lock high.

Folks, let's educate ourselves about the awesome weed we love.

That's what this site is all about!


----------



## LowRider (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks POTUS, that's what i needed to here, and was looking for.  thanks for the clarification


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2008)

a little research would tell you everything you wanted to know.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

3-6 hours of couch lock l o l


----------



## godtea (Mar 20, 2008)

POTUS the "Pistils are the sex organ of the female ,the things which turn orange (red) at ther end of the life cycle .The little hairs (Trichomes) are what the resin climbs . They aren't involved in reproduction they are part of the epidermis of the plant.
 If your going to bust on terms ,get the facts right.


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2008)

He has the facts correct. the above (origonal) reference was directed at the "pistills" being called/referred to as "hairs"..  
What "I" believe _you_ are referring to as "hairs" are also trichomes, but not the "bulbulous" trichomes that we judge maturation by. 
There is a picture on the Resource page.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 20, 2008)

I go by trichs BUT I do wait for a few things to check them. I wait for 70% of the _hairs_ to turn and watch for bud swelling then I check my triches. I like as much amber as possible on my ladies. I've noticed mine are usually where I like them when calyxes start swelling and calyxes start growing from calyxes. Some people don't like the heroin type high I like though.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 20, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> POTUS the "Pistils are the sex organ of the female ,the things which turn orange (red) at ther end of the life cycle .The little hairs (Trichomes) are what the resin climbs . They aren't involved in reproduction they are part of the epidermis of the plant.
> If your going to bust on terms ,get the facts right.


 
Dude!

I'm not "busting" anyone. The term itself scares the hell outta me.

My facts were perfectly correct.

If you check your botanical terms for trichomes, you'll find many references to them as being "hair-like". Those are not the "hairs" I was referring to. I was speaking of the Pistils.

BTW, the pistils can turn orange or red or brown for any of a dozen reasons. Each, as you say, is a signal that the Pistils are indeed at the end of their life, but none of those reasons have a single thing to do with the readiness of the plant to be harvested for smoking.

Nutrients, water stress, pollination and humidity are just some of the reasons the Pistils can turn orange, red or brown.

I'm not busting chops man. I'm trying to help educate anyone who wants the education. Learning about our favorite plant is cool.

Peace


----------



## POTUS (Mar 20, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> _hairs_


 
Yer killin me! hahahaahaa:hitchair:


----------

